# Xenon Headlight Pattern



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I just had angel eyes installed on my car, and they look great. I'm curious as to the pattern of light that they are emitting or should be emitting; the right hand (passenger side) light is extending farther down the road than the left hand light. Is this normal, or should both lights be equal? I have attached a diagram. The yellow area is the light pattern that is currently being emitted. Should the gray area be lit as well? What do you guys think?

Thank You,
Mark


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

the pattern is by design - xenon or not. here is the link to read more on that:
http://www.xenonvalot.com/tuotteet_eng.html










hope this helps


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks O.S. - that link is pretty informative


----------

